# Lowballers



## sb47 (Mar 24, 2017)

Got another call yesterday from a BBQ restaurant looking for a new wood supplier. After he asked a lot of questions he said he was having a hard time finding low wood prices in this area. He said wood in another city is much cheaper and he was tired of high prices.
I asked him what prices he was being quoted and he said around 250 a cord.
I explained that he was comparing apples to oranges.
The reason for lower prices in other areas or for any area for that matter is supply and demand. 
He said he was a small business and he could not afford the high prices. 
My immediate thought was, so your small, I'm small and you want me as a small vendor to sell wood for no profit so you as a small business can make a bigger profit? 
I didn't say that out loud but I was thinking it.
He was very disappointed when he found out my pick up price was 250, the same as the other quotes he was getting.


----------



## DSW (Mar 24, 2017)

I was selling a little commuter car on Craigslist that had stopped running. I was asking $550 as I had just put $250 worth of tires on it a month before it quit. Guy says can you sell it for 300? I have to rent a truck and trailer, $200. I'm going to have $100 in gas, can you cut me a break? I said "so the gas station gets their money, u haul gets their money, you get the price you want and I'm the only person who gets screwed?". Told him I'd take 50 off and see if the other places would do the same. Never heard back.


----------



## Guswhit (Mar 24, 2017)

I use to hear that crap all the time from regular customers buying loads. It ALWAYS turns out to be an apple to orange comparison. Hold your ground! If he keeps bothering you, raise your price to him.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 24, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Got another call yesterday from a BBQ restaurant looking for a new wood supplier.


Did you tell him what 'BBQ' sells for at Arby's . . . . ?

Philbert


----------



## sb47 (Mar 24, 2017)

Guswhit said:


> I use to hear that crap all the time from regular customers buying loads. It ALWAYS turns out to be an apple to orange comparison. Hold your ground! If he keeps bothering you, raise your price to him.


No I'll gladly sell him wood for the regular price. I never had to nor will cave into selling for less.
My prices are exactly the same as they were 10 years ago.
I don't raise prices when it gets cold ether. My price is already the same or lower then anyone else in my area.
He wanted 2 cords a week, witch is a good client to have but only if I am making money.


I get several lowballers every years when the first cold front blows in. They say they will by all my wood at a discounted price.
I sell out every year and I sell all I can produce at regular price. Why would I shoot myself in the foot?

A guy calls early this morning wanting wood.
He told me about a BBQ cookoff just 2 miles down the street.
I loaded my truck and drove over and sold everything I had with me and I gave my card to everyone I met.
They kicked all car traffic out at 3 pm but I had already made my rounds.
Sure smelled good walking around. Made me hungry.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 24, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Did you tell him what 'BBQ' sells for at Arby's . . . . ?
> 
> Philbert


Nah! We both know the game. He's just fishing for a better deal. And thats fine, no offence taken. 
He ain't the first lowballer to walk, he wont be the last.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 24, 2017)

They make support garments for your low balls issue.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 24, 2017)

I think that it is fair to offer discounts to regular customers, or for guaranteed contracts, etc., compared to walk-in traffic.

But if you are already selling all you got, for your full price, there is no need.

Maybe you can stop by and find other ways to 'add value': e.g. maybe he would prefer the wood cut to a custom length, or packaged a certain way, or in specific quantities, etc. You could distinguish yourself from your competition without really costing you anything.

Philbert


----------



## sb47 (Mar 24, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> They make support garments for your low balls issue.



Remember the game klacker balls?
This is me when I run.


----------



## Dogsout (Mar 24, 2017)

I also advertise on Craigs List for regular and smoking bundles. I sell them at $5.00 a piece or 5 bundles for $20.00. The smoking bundles are a flat $7.00 each. (Apple, Hickory and Black Cherry) All of my bundles are 1 CuFt. Had a restaurant from Waterloo call and wanted to buy 2 cord of Hickory. I told them I don't sell in bulk only bundles how many would you like. He said he would pay a premium for the 2 cord. OK I'll bite how much? He says $300 a cord delivered to his restaurant (45 miles). I tried but I couldn't keep from laughing. If my math is right I figure I get right at $600 a cord bundling it. As stated above if you are not having trouble moving at your regular bundle price why drop the price and shoot yourself in the foot. Bought a hand bundler and 6 rolls of shrink wrap off of Craigs List for $600 about a year ago, and have sold roughly $1000 worth of bundles. Not a bad return on your investment I would say.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 24, 2017)

Over the past 10 years I have down sized a lot of things that I have held onto for years, but never really had much use for.
One thing I have learned is to wait the lowballers out. It's just something we all deal with when we sell things.
I have literately rand ads for a year or more with not a single bite. Then out of the blue, someone calls and it sells that day.
The good thing about firewood, is it's long shelf life.


----------



## svk (Mar 24, 2017)

Some people just like to haggle and others honestly believe they are entitled to a better price. Stick to your guns.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Mar 24, 2017)

I tell people you're comparing Cottonwood to Osage oranges. That make them say huh?

Hold your ground and give a quality product, it's not worth the headache to deal with those people generally. Selling on Craigslist is always an adventure. I've had people come from a state away then try to take $50.00 of a $3000.00 item. Leave and then call back and say they'll take it. Sorry, already sold. Then they get mad, it never ends.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Mar 24, 2017)

Occasionally sell saw on Craigslist. I love the what's the lowest price I'd take text without them even offering a price. I respond with a a higher price than I listed

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 25, 2017)

An old car sitting in the backyard on Craig's List is a bit different than firewood that a person makes a living on. Kind of interesting though it's SOP to "dicker" on cars, house, etc but most stuff the price is the price.

I give a 5% discount to military and vets, that's pretty much it. I need to pay my bills just like anyone else. Plus start changing prices and pretty soon people talk and then it starts a fight. "Well how come so and so got a cord for $250 and you charged me $275?!"

I'm not hurting for business, I'm certainly not going to bend to everyone customer's wish just to get a sale My price or whatever else doesn't tickle you, that's find, I'm not twisting anyone's arm, can certainly shop around.

The ones that really annoy ... they order online, but then call to get "info" and ask about 25 questions that are all clearly answered on the website. It got to where some days I was spending 2+ hrs just answering calls. I've gotten where I just don't answer the phone anymore unless I recognize the number. If they leave a message and it's valid, I call them back I'm on break or the next day.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 25, 2017)

"ValleyFirewood, 
People will call and say. I'm looking at your ad. What kind of wood do you have and how much is it? 
I have to admit, I sometimes feel like asking the person "are you looking at the ad?" What the freaking hell does it say? Can't you read?
I always have charged the same for everyone and manage to keep it the same year round, year after year.

My efforts I made from this morning at the cook off paid off this after noon.
One of the competitors I have left my card with called me up and wanted a cord brought over.
Might get some calls tomorrow after there wood gets low.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 25, 2017)

In my C'list adds for my saws I always include: "lowballers will be treated rudely."

And boy do I! [emoji48]


----------



## Philbert (Mar 25, 2017)

Sometimes ads are worded in a way that is clear to one person, but not to another. Sometimes they can be interpreted in different ways. I often contact sellers on eBay to clarify something.

Not suggesting that anyone here deliberately uses misleading wording, but we all know how things can be misinterpreted, especially if you don't know the person face-to-face. I much prefer ordering something over the phone where I can talk to a real person and ask questions, especially for a first time. Might just be personal preference.



sb47 said:


> "My efforts I made from this morning at the cook off paid off this after noon.
> One of the competitors I have left my card with called me up and wanted a cord brought over.
> Might get some calls tomorrow after there wood gets low.



Great!

Philbert


----------



## olyman (Mar 25, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Got another call yesterday from a BBQ restaurant looking for a new wood supplier. After he asked a lot of questions he said he was having a hard time finding low wood prices in this area. He said wood in another city is much cheaper and he was tired of high prices.
> I asked him what prices he was being quoted and he said around 250 a cord.
> I explained that he was comparing apples to oranges.
> The reason for lower prices in other areas or for any area for that matter is supply and demand.
> ...


damn right!!! sell it too me for nothing,, so I can make a high profit,, and you can starve!!!!! uh huh...while he sits high on the hog...........NOT!!!!! whos doing all the work???? guy once said to me hed give 50 for a pickup of split and dry ash...told him here to get off at!!!!


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Mar 25, 2017)

I've also sent lowballer listings for saws in price range he offered. Usually Wild Things or big box specials. As I see more, I keep sending because I REALLY want him to buy a saw. Keep sending. A couple get p ssed and tell me to delete their number. I tell them happy to just think twice before making insulting lowball. Yeah I sometimes have too much time. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 25, 2017)

Fellow texted me asking what I had for $40. Sent him this pic.






Just add a bar/chain![emoji1]


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Mar 25, 2017)

Or get scammers. Area code halfway across country. I offer to meet in between to sell cash in person just like ad says. No reply. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtboy (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't sell firewood, but on occasion I will put stuff on CL. Met some real nice people, most don't barter on price when they see its legit and were serious to begin with. I have found over the years that if you tell them to respond in email with a phone #, first name and a convenient time for them to take a phone call, it eliminates most all of the spammers and dreamers. I never respond back via email because then you get bombarded with spam.


----------



## svk (Mar 25, 2017)

I've had tons of spammers and low ballers on CL. 

Asking "What's your bottom dollar?" on something they haven't even seen drives me nuts. 

Facebook buy/sell seems to work better but still have a decent share of folks who will commit to buying something and then never show or even give you the courtesy of a response.


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 25, 2017)

Just bought some barbells and weight off CL. Guy drives through town every day, so he delivered to my door. Paid him extra.
I never haggle on CL as a buyer, but often at yardsales. I will drop the price on other CL junk I sell, but not firewood.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Mar 26, 2017)

Cranky in my old age

Had it with lowballers over the years. Standard response, I'll let it rot in the landing rather than lose more money. My price is the price. If it's not what you wish to pay, thanks for your inquiry, but another supplier may be a better fit for you. 

My product sells itself, plenty of regulars and no inventory left every year. Admit some years are tougher than others, but I'm still a firm believer in that people will always pay for service, value and quality. Sometimes they have to get raked over a few times to get there however.

My favorite ploy is the infamous, if you sell me a cord at $XXX, this year I'll by 3 from you next year at regular price. Once again I have a standard reply. I say OK, no problem but I need a 50% deposit for the 3 when I deliver the first cord. In 30 plus years of selling wood, I have never had a taker of that offer.

One thing I have observed over the years, many sellers of firewood have absolutely no clue as to their costs. They drop off a cord get paid, and assume because there was no money in their pocket before and then there is $XXX in their pocket when they leave they assume they made $XXX. The most valuable tool I have in my wood business arsenal is my laptop and my excel spreadsheet that I use to track costs and figure profits. I can figure within a few dollars profit/loss on any order. Granted it takes time and can be tedious but having that data base has proved invaluable. The spreadsheet also shows where adding equipment may or may not make sense or even provide a payback within a reasonable time.

In short, if you're selling firewood, or any service for that matter, it's your business. You know, or should know, your costs, profits, and what your time is worth, and only you can decide if you want to take less.

Sorry for being long winded.

Take Care


----------



## sb47 (Mar 26, 2017)

People keep telling me to use email and text to generate more sales.
I tried using emails but in a whole year of doing that I might have made one or two very small sales that way.
99% of them will never return my email or will never come by.
Texting takes more time then a phone call and you have to wait till they see it then wait for them to respond.
In fact, I have texting blocked on my phone plan, I can't even receive them. I refuse to text, I won't do it.

My favorite one is,
Them: text me your address.
Me: Sorry I don't have text, but I'll be glad to give you my address.
Them: What is your address
Me; It's 8997 oak st............Them: wait let me get a pin and paper.

My day consists of walking down to the mailbox and checking for slow mail.
Then I have to check my emails, FB account, CL ads, forum ads or post, Voice mail, and return missed calls.
I don't need another electronic app to have to look at.
I have enough ways for you to contact me without creating another.
If you cant reach me by phone, email, slow mail, FB voice mail. That means I'm not available.
A simple phone call is all one needs to communicate. The telephone has worked great for over 100 years. Why change now.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 26, 2017)

I mostly use email. I can reply at times when I can't call, plus there is a record of what was said.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 26, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I mostly use email. I can reply at times when I can't call, plus there is a record of what was said.


Why would you need a record of a conversation?


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Why would you need a record of a conversation?


I keep all of my CraigsList emails in one file - sometimes hard to remember what I said, or what we discussed, etc. For my benefit more than as any kind of legal document or 'evidence'.

Sometimes I want to go back and find someone - e.g. I sold one guy a McCulloch saw (turned out to be an A.S. member!) and a year later came across a similar one that I gave him for parts. No way I would have remembered his contact info.

Philbert


----------



## sb47 (Mar 26, 2017)

Philbert said:


> I keep all of my CraigsList emails in one file - sometimes hard to remember what I said, or what we discussed, etc. For my benefit more than as any kind of legal document or 'evidence'.
> 
> Sometimes I want to go back and find someone - e.g. I sold one guy a McCulloch saw (turned out to be an A.S. member!) and a year later came across a similar one that I gave him for parts. No way I would have remembered his contact info.
> 
> Philbert



I have a pretty good memory, and I treat everyone as equals. I don't discount or give different prices for the same thing.
I quote the same price to everyone and sell at the same price to everyone.
No need to try and remember what price I quoted or who I quoted it to.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 26, 2017)

Had a guy call me awhile back and said I gave him a price of 230 per cord.
I know he was lying or he had me confused with someone else.
I said Sr. my prices have been the same for 10 years at 250.
He said he bought a cord from me 7 or 8 years ago for 200.
I told him I have never sold a cord for that price, ever.
He hung up on me. lol


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2017)

He should have bought more from you at those imaginary prices!

The records for me are not about price (unless to look back out of curiosity). If a guy tells me that he is thinking of using something in a certain way, I might have other stuff to throw in or to interest him in (accessory sale). 

If you are just selling firewood it is probably easier to keep track of things. 

Philbert


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 26, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Why would you need a record of a conversation?



So I can look back and see what I said or they said. Not l sure why I need to explain that?

I've had customers contact me that I haven't seen in several years and I don't remember. Search email and "ah, yeah, I remember now"

Or maybe we talked about delivery cost or they had detailed directions, etc. I have some people that order a year ahead. I deal with dozens of people a day, no way I can remember it all.

Big thing too is I can do email at my convienence. If I stop every 15-20 mins to answer the phone (if I even hear it ring) I get nothing done.

I'm guessing I have a much higher volume of customers. I deliver on average about 10 cords a week.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 26, 2017)

Routinely I have at least one call a day telling me that they are shopping around on prices for Oak. I tell them that I have the highest prices for most part and please do not bother me with silly questions. I say thanks for calling and goodby. About haft of the people ask what do I mean and I tell them that I have quality wood at quality prices then say thanks for calling good by. Strange how the same numbers pop up the next day asking how much. 

A guy that I have known for a few years informed me a year or so ago that he was starting a wood business so offered my assistance to help him get started. His wife tells me that the whole process is going well and no need for my concern. So soon there are all kinds of advertisement claiming to have the lowest prices on the mountain. Then the winter rolls on buy and a customer calls that have not heard from for a couple of years and tells me that he wants to order some wood. Then he tells me that he wants to pay no more than $300 a cord so thanks for calling goodby. The next day he calls back and asks again how much for Oak and I tell him the same as before. He then tells me this person who started the new wood business has not returned his calls, but sold short wood to him for half price. So call him back and order wood from him since it is cheaper. A couple days latter the same customer calls back and tell him not to bother me. The costumer tells me the new business owner went bankrupt and would I please sell him some wood. So working with low ballers does not seem to pay off. Thanks


----------



## TysonH (Apr 2, 2017)

I have bought and sold A LOT of small stuff over Criagslist over the years and honestly most people are on the up and up. I sell all my firewood over nothing more than CL starting in January and will usually sell out by March. I am defiantly a premium price but I think I sell a premium product, unloading and stacking is included and a large sack of free kindling. 

Lowballers or people who complain are simply put on the back burner or discard them all together. I have way too many calls, texts, or emails to return to deal with a whiner LOL. 

I've never had a single lowballer on CL actually end up being a serious buyer on anything we've ever sold.


----------



## lknchoppers (Apr 3, 2017)

I use craigslist a lot, to sell firewood. All the prices are there in my ad and I prefer texting any day (I can reply when I'm ready), I really do not like talking on the phone anyway. I list the type of wood, the moisture content range, the price delivered, the price for stacking so there are no real questions. I always tell them, I am not the cheapest and not the highest but the most consistent and reliable. I have almost nobody that picks up because they always want it cheaper (my ad states free delivery) so it's not cheaper to pickup. I have increased prices over the years so I am at a comfortable profit point.


----------



## NormP (Apr 3, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Why would you need a record of a conversation?


Seems like smart business to me if you are moving enough product and attracting quite a few customers.


----------



## sb47 (Apr 3, 2017)

NormP said:


> Seems like smart business to me if you are moving enough product and attracting quite a few customers.



So you would rather record or keep records of every conversation and have to log and file them all?
If you store everything on your phone and you get hacked, some could put a world of hurt on your business.
Seems like if you do one thing to protect yourself, you open yourself to another threat.
It also seems like a lot of trouble over a little firewood.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 4, 2017)

When I put up a saw on C'list, for example $150, and, some turd head offers me say $50. I reply "No saw for you!" and block their number.[emoji48]


----------



## Philbert (Apr 4, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> When I put up a saw on C'list, for example $150, and, some turd head offers me say $50. I reply "No saw for you!" and block their number.[emoji48]


I don't even respond.

If they are seriously interested, they will contact me again.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Apr 4, 2017)

I had a guy lowball me on a canoe. Told me my Grumman canoe was worth $150. I told him to please let me know where they are selling them for that price as I'd like to buy ten of them.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Apr 4, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> When I put up a saw on C'list, for example $150, and, some turd head offers me say $50. I reply "No saw for you!" and block their number.[emoji48]


And they'll say $50 'cash' as if the add that said cash only in person wasn't clear enough. Sometimes I say congratulations only $100 more to go.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Apr 4, 2017)

I wonder how the habitual low ballers deal with things that they sell. Do they start at some astronomical price, expecting to get talked down? Or are they offended?

One of my other 'favorites' is the guy who shows up for a $50 item, and 'only has' $40. (Bummer - you just wasted a trip . . . ).

Philbert


----------



## svk (Apr 4, 2017)

I really love the guys who try to belittle you or your product. 

Sorry pal, you ain't getting it now.


----------



## Ikeholt (Apr 4, 2017)

Good thread, pretty interesting. Things probably vary around the country. In my little corner you expect people to offer less. Just part of the game, when I sell something I list it for more than I'm looking to get. I do agree a major lowball is just kind of rude, and rarely works.


----------



## sb47 (Apr 5, 2017)

I am enjoying all the responses to this thread. Lots of funny stuff here. 
On the other side of lowballers are the no brainer deals.
A guy called me a few weeks ago and asked if I wanted a cord of wood.
I said no, I sell wood I don't buy wood.
He said no, it's free. I thought, ok, I'll bite.
He went on to say, he had bought a cord of post oak for a cook off that got canceled and he didn't want the wood sitting in his back yard anymore.
He was less then 2 miles from me, so I drove over to take a closer look.
Sure enough he had a cord of nice post oak and I could actually back up right next to it.
He wanted it gone that day.
I said I'll be back in 10 min with my trailer.
He even helped me load it.
I'm still not sure why he gave it away but I didn't really care, Dude basically just handed me 250 bucks.

Should I have haggled? Maybe I should have charged him a disposal fee?


----------



## 084Amateur (Apr 5, 2017)

Was going to buy some stuff on craigslist that was grossly overpriced...more than new and not collectible. I sent him the Cabelas price and asked if he would beat it. Nope.

So a friend and I teamed up. Asked if he'd trade and described two guns worth hundreds more than his asking price. He said he'd trade for BOTH PLUS CASH!!

Same guy wanted $$$ off if I was selling at market price. Don't know if it's selfishness or ignorance??


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Apr 5, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I am enjoying all the responses to this thread. Lots of funny stuff here.
> On the other side of lowballers are the no brainer deals.
> A guy called me a few weeks ago and asked if I wanted a cord of wood.
> I said no, I sell wood I don't buy wood.
> ...



Probably because his wife said HE had to move it out of the yard that week. LOL 

Philbert: My line when they say they "only" have so much on them is similar. I tell them, "Thanks for coming." They usually know then your price is firm and quit it. I also had them keep talking after offering "all they have" and then up the offer in cash. Like you never heard what they just said. Sometimes listing stuff on Craigslist is worth it just for the stories you get. Around here it's about a 80% no call back rate after saying they will come and get it.


----------



## kevin j (Apr 5, 2017)

CL is a form of entertainment and ulcer all rolled into one.

-Sometimes the low ballers are in business. They send maybe 25 or 50 emails every morning to new ads, all over the area, offerings half price or something. Usually higher dollar stuff they can resell, cars, boats, mc, etc. If they hit one out of 50 I guess they come out ok. 

-Sometimes they are spam harvesters trying to grab your email. Don't reply. For some reason, my CL relay email doesn't work right in MSP area. If I sell, and they reply, they are anonymous as it should work. But I have had it give my email address (I only use that address with CL) when I reply to their question.And within 24 hrs get flooded with junk on that's account. 

-I was selling Isuzu Troooper, $750. Over phone, yes that is my bottom price. Two women showed up, from about 30 miles away, in a taxi. Taxi waiting while they test drove it. When they came back, they sent the taxi away, before coming back to my garage to deal. "Only had' $590 in cash in my pocket. Sorry, looks like you will need it for another taxi ride home...... They talked, and must have forgotten the other $160 in another pocket.
Two weeks later I got a letter from a city owned campground in Wyoming, they were a runoff for camp fees, using my name and address. Campground was quite happy to have my fax of their names, address, DL copy, etc. and was going to walk down the hall to the state patrol and deal with it. I was clear, had filed title changes online, but I wanted them off the road as I would bet there was no insurance if they hurt someone.


----------



## Big_Wood (Apr 5, 2017)

i once had a guy come from the mainland for a honda XR350 i had for sale for $1500. bike was in great shape and was all road legal. 6 speed and hauled the mail for commuting fast, well worth what i was asking. the guy comes and offers me $500. knowing where he came from and past experiences getting the best of my temper i flipped and told him to get the **** off my property. was a funny deal cause he was ready to pay the price an hour later so i knew he wasn't going anywhere without it but at that point i was debating even selling it now lol. he literally stayed at a hotel that night and offered me $100 more the next day. it's so funny how some people are, especially the ones where you can tell they got money burning a hole in their pocket and will buy no matter what if you have what they want. the distance they travelled was certainly on my side lol. i gave it to him for the $1600 and that's the only time i can remember getting more then i was asking lol.


----------



## svk (Apr 5, 2017)

Shortly before we had our first child I sold my 68' Chevelle SS396 that was in the process of being restored. Picture a car on frame with perfect new paint but with trunk/hood, engine, and interior removed and in boxes (labeled).

Put it on Ebay with detailed description and many pics. Clearly stated ASSEMBLY REQUIRED. Guy does "buy it now" and drives up from southern Illinois (about a 14 hour drive). Guy gets up to my garage and literally has a panic attack because "this thing is all taken apart!!!". He hims and haws with himself for about 45 minutes and finally leaves.

Calls me the next morning from a hotel about halfway home. His wife is fricking PISSED at him for agreeing to buy the thing then renegging and driving up and halfway home empty handed. Wants to come back again and offers me $2500 less because "it needs assembly". Mind you I was selling the car for $6500 and it needed another $3500 or so of work to be a $22-25K car.

Told him to GFHS and relisted it. Sold it to another guy who came up and was beyond pleased with everything.

My blood pressure just raised from thinking about buyer #1. Need to go for a walk LOL.


----------



## tla100 (Apr 5, 2017)

I am usually pretty set on my price when selling. I knocked a couple hundred off on a 4 wheeler once, ended badly.

Sell some saws and bunch of appliances. Met a guy more than halfway, had a family deal to go to anyway. He shows up, ask some questions, and say "Oh, it is rebuilt?" I say yeah, thats what I do, it is fixed and I need this much, the same $$$ in add. He says, oh, not interested, I think he thought I would knock off $$$$$. I slammed my tailgate shut, told him to have a good day and left. Rarely meet anybody anymore. I tell them that is cash price and go fly a kite. I have wife put on facebook swap now, don't get so many tire kickers and bs'ers.

Although, there are good too. Listed our old 5th wheel camper, I mean it was sharp, cleaned it from top to bottom, inside and out. Had 1 tire kicker show up, when we were not there, then try to buy the camper we just bought and haggle us on price. Told em, well, it has been listed for 12 hours, and no I will not take less.A different guy called a few hours later and said he wanted it, I said I would hold a day, he would be there at 10:00 AM, guy drove 7 hours and had cash, did not haggle with price. 

I got a buddy that buys and sells bikes and cars/trucks a lot, he says he will never pay asking price.....so there are a few.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 5, 2017)

tla100 said:


> Met a guy more than halfway, . . . Rarely meet anybody anymore. .


Meeting can be used as a negotiating tactic (_' . . .now that you've come this far . . . .'_). If I was going that way anyway, it might not be a big deal, for something that is easy to transport and worth the effort. But I am not going to make a special trip for a small item (been asked to drive 10 miles for a $20 item), or for their convenience, or to get stood up, etc. . . .



tla100 said:


> I got a buddy that buys and sells bikes and cars/trucks a lot, he says he will never pay asking price.....so there are a few.


I don't get that - is it just ego? If someone has an item easily worth $100, and they are only asking $75, would he pass it up because they won't negotiate? Would he rather pay $95 for it if the seller originally asked $125 for the same item?

I get probing a little to see how firm someone is on a price, but the bottom line should be the value of the item, not how much he negotiated to get it.

Philbert


----------



## sb47 (Apr 5, 2017)

Over the years I have actually done pretty well selling on CL.
I had a nice power amp that I bought used on CL about 20 years ago. At that time the amp sold new for 1,500 but I payed 500 cash. I used it for about 10 years then I stopped using it so it sat in a closet for years. Put it on CL and ran the ad for over a year at 500 bucks.
Yeah I know I was asking the same as I payed years before. But the unit was in mint condition and worked perfectly.
That also left room for haggling.
At the new year, CL dumps all your ads from the previous year and you have to start over. Because I hadn't had a single reply in over a year I didn't renew the ad for 2017. In Feb I got a call asking about the amp and the guy came over and started to low ball me offering 400. That would have been a good sell at 400 but I held my ground and got him up to 450. SOLD! 
Payed 500, used it for 10 years, sold it 20 years after I bought it for 450. I'd say I did well on that deal.


----------



## sb47 (Apr 5, 2017)

I bought these EV SH 1502 ER speakers on CL last week and payed 200 bucks.
I called and asked about there condition, and knowing what there worth I drove right over, checked them out, and they look and sound great. I didn't even try to haggle, I handed him 200 bucks. I tried real hard not to smile too much while I made the deal.
These speakers sell used in good condition for 600 a pair if you can find them. 
I took a photo and reposted the same speakers on CL the next day for 500 and got a call today.
Guy wants to come look at them this weekend.
I love it when people don't know what there item is worth.
If there dumb enough to sell without researching the value of there item, I'll gladly pay your price.
I'm not actually wanting to sell them just yet, I kinda wanna play with them awhile first.


----------



## Picaso (Apr 6, 2017)

I have done plenty of CL'ing- selling and buying. Sometimes I pay the asking price without haggling. Im sure some people feel like you have to negotiate down the price no matter what. To those people I would say I have gotten some even better deals because I didn't haggle, and so to the seller I was easier to deal with. I knew I was getting a good or even great price for the items, and so did the sellers. No haggling, cash paid, picked up promptly and at the agreed time (usually right then). Afterwards I would make sure they knew how to contact me in case they had any other good deals then they could avoid messing w CL and just call me. Several times it's paid off big time - pennies on a dollar. Nothing against negotiating down a price, just that there's more than one way to skin that cat.


----------



## sb47 (Apr 6, 2017)

Picaso said:


> I have done plenty of CL'ing- selling and buying. Sometimes I pay the asking price without haggling. Im sure some people feel like you have to negotiate down the price no matter what. To those people I would say I have gotten some even better deals because I didn't haggle, and so to the seller I was easier to deal with. I knew I was getting a good or even great price for the items, and so did the sellers. No haggling, cash paid, picked up promptly and at the agreed time (usually right then). Afterwards I would make sure they knew how to contact me in case they had any other good deals then they could avoid messing w CL and just call me. Several times it's paid off big time - pennies on a dollar. Nothing against negotiating down a price, just that there's more than one way to skin that cat.



Nothing wrong with asking, "is that the best you can do" 
Ask once then let it go. Keep asking and the price goes up, not down.


----------



## NormP (Apr 6, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Nothing wrong with asking, "is that the best you can do"
> Ask once then let it go. Keep asking and the price goes up, not down.



That's exactly what I did a couple weeks ago when I found a Jonsered 2152C. The guy knocked it down to $110 so I grabbed it. I don't think he knows or cares what the difference is between pro saws and homeowner saws.


----------



## sb47 (Apr 6, 2017)

NormP said:


> That's exactly what I did a couple weeks ago when I found a Jonsered 2152C. The guy knocked it down to $110 so I grabbed it. I don't think he knows or cares what the difference is between pro saws and homeowner saws.



Yeah, some people just want a quick sale. They just want it gone so they can be done with it.
I've done that.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (May 22, 2017)

I listed a really nice clean MS 250 16" bc, new air filter and sprocket for $200. Guy texted early Saturday wanted it.. I asked if Monday ok, daughter graduating . Trims trees, saw broke, needs today. I said ok meet at local McDonald's. He driving well over an hour. Offes $100, $125, $150. I told him no. I don't have $200. I told them have a safe trip back. I think they needed money for meth. Don't need to sell. It's the saw that I will loan out. Does about everything they need to do. Send extra chain and Trufuel.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (May 22, 2017)

Spammer asked if still had MS 660. I replied lucky day, dropping price to $300.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 22, 2017)

Scammer sent me a text from SanFrancisco area code this morning. Told him to show up at my front porch and hand me the cash.

Dead since.


----------



## 300zx_tt (May 24, 2017)

I'm a firm believer of haggling on just about everything I buy on Craigslist/ forums, except for services.
Cars/trucks, log splitters, saws, guns, ammo... absolutely there's no harm in trying to save yourself a couple of bucks. But what you can't do is be an ass hole about it. 

I've sold over 140k worth of stuff on Craigslist over the years, boats, box trucks, dump trucks, cars, atv's you Name it I've probably sold it. I think I didn't haggle on price with ~5 items. Everything else was listed with some type of wiggle room. If I wanted $600 I'd post it for $700. That's the nature of the beast. 

I've low balled a few times....I went to check out a 91 f350 stake body dump truck that was listed for $5500. I had $5500 plus tax and tag money with me. Went to check the truck out, it needed a ton of stuff, right around $2500 worth of repairs, tires, brakes, dump piston leaked, rust holes in the floor etc... The market was soft at the time and it was the beginning of winter. (Worst time to sell a dump truck) I told him thanks for your time I wasn't interested, turned and started walking. He said make me an offer. I declined because I was going to offer him $2,000 and didn't want to insult him. He says to me as I get in my truck, I'd consider $3,000. I told him I was thinking $2,000. He said I can't do $2,000 I said I'd do $2,250 as I started my truck. He said follow me to the tag place. 

I got the truck for $2250 just for asking, literally half price. I fixed it up and sold it mid spring ( best time to sell a dump truck) for $5700. I intended on keeping the truck but the electric over Hydraulic hoist was too lame to dump a couple of loads I had in it. I was upfront with the issue and a mulch yard bought it from me.


----------



## Marine5068 (May 26, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Over the years I have actually done pretty well selling on CL.
> I had a nice power amp that I bought used on CL about 20 years ago. At that time the amp sold new for 1,500 but I payed 500 cash. I used it for about 10 years then I stopped using it so it sat in a closet for years. Put it on CL and ran the ad for over a year at 500 bucks.
> Yeah I know I was asking the same as I payed years before. But the unit was in mint condition and worked perfectly.
> That also left room for haggling.
> ...



I bought an used canoe for $450. Retail price was $3500. It was a Langford 18'6" Kevlar tripping canoe. Top of the line and only used lightly in great shape.
I drove for 2 hours, saw it and paid the asking price from the old fellow.
I used it a lot for over ten years and listed it one Fall. It sat on Kijiji for over 3 months until two guys bought it one cold January day for $1800, my asking price.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 26, 2017)

I have listed several saws that I wanted to get rid of and buy new. A 056 super that about ten hours of use on since a complete over haul and a bar that has about two chains worth of use. I totaled up the parts of crank bearings, piston, cylinder, seals, carburetor kit, bar, chain, starter rope, and new ignition at more than $500. After listing it for $600 was offered $200, no decided to keep using it. With wood deliveries it is the same. Offers come all the time for a cord of Oak at $250 when it usually sell for twice that. Thanks


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 27, 2017)

Kind of a lengthy while back a person contacted me about buying firewood. I knew of this person somewhat but didn't know much about them. They had money but were extremely stingy with it, they always whined about "how expensive things are" but then goes out and buys a $60k+ pickup and a side by side atv for their personal use. For 2 seasons I sold wood to them, the first season wasn't too bad, but the next one is when things went downhill. They started hemming and hawing about how "too many pieces of wood were being cut too long" or "wasn't being split small enough/too small", etc. (they were using a woodstove insert for a fireplace as a primary heat source because they didn't want to use the furnace too much because propane was "too expensive" them.) Then wanted me to come over and split a bunch of wood they bought from someone with a OWB who quit using it due to age/health reasons and when it was done I told them how much I wanted they said "I was charging them 'too much' for that" and paid me less for it. That was the last straw along 2 other things. First was I got a call from them shortly after the splitting lowballing about some other wood they were going to buy from another person who was quitting due to age/health. When I asked them what it was they said "It's all hardwood that's been stored outside uncovered for 5 years for $x amount a pickup load because it's cheaper than what I was charging and if I was ok with that". The other thing was they had had some of their woods logged over the winter and wanted me to come over and cut up all the cull logs and tops for them. They called me about this in June/July, they had had the woods logged over the winter and insisted that "all that wood should be burnable by this winter" according to them. When they kept hounding me about it I told them, "I'll call you when I have the time to do this", that was over 5 years ago and I haven't heard anything from them since. Now I'll only sell to people I know well.


----------



## Philbert (May 27, 2017)

Spunds like they should be on a 'payment first' list.

Philbert


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 27, 2017)

Same story only different names. Some customers you have to let go period. Had a very nice school teacher who always ordered wood from me for about five years then she starts calling about November wanting wood. So scrounge some wood for her and started calling her for payment. It was eight months before she wrote a check. Spending my time dealing with people who are just taking advantage of you because they can is not an option. Thanks


----------



## SeMoTony (May 27, 2017)

Philbert said:


> I wonder how the habitual low ballers deal with things that they sell. Do they start at some astronomical price, expecting to get talked down? Or are they offended?
> 
> One of my other 'favorites' is the guy who shows up for a $50 item, and 'only has' $40. (Bummer - you just wasted a trip . . . ).
> 
> Philbert


Then "digs" thru his vehicle & "finds" a few dollars more that "I didn't know this was here" come with in a buck or two , still seekin discount


----------



## Marine5068 (May 27, 2017)

I had a 16" Lowe aluminum fishing boat package for sale once. Came with 25hp 2 stroke newer Mercury engine, 44lb thrust Minn Kotta bow mount trolling motor. nice trailer and fish finder, paddles, anchor seats and all in good condition.
Was asking $5900 for it and got a few tire kickers. Then a lady from 65 miles away calls and said she's interested in it and coming to look at it.
She liked it and went to tell her nephew about my sale. He came back with her the next day and started asking tons of questions about the handling and the loads it can take and weird stuff like that. The he asked how the trailer towed so I told him it was good.
So he basically told me they would take it but I would have to deliver it and then they would test it in their lake and I would show her how to drive it. He said that was his deal.
I just simply said that this is a cash and carry deal and they take it away themselves. Period.
He started whining about not having a trailer hitch and that he'd never towed before.,...wha....wha....wha.
So they ended up saying that they would pass on it and I said that's fine, Have a good day.
Two days later I sold it to a guy who paid full asking price and towed it away. Done.
Weird people all over I guess.(maybe selfish is a better word)


----------



## svk (Jul 31, 2017)

We're moving and have sold a bunch of unnecessary stuff at a rummage sale and on Facebook pages.

People on those sale pages drive me nuts.

They will send you one of the canned responses. I usually respond almost immediately to which I receive silence. So you mean to tell me in the last 20 seconds you lost interest in the item?

Then on the tools you get ridiculous lowball offers and they keep low balling even when you say it's sold. I just wonder if people like to shop when they are high/drunk or what they are thinking.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 31, 2017)

It's form of entertainment for some people . 

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 31, 2017)

I have an MS180 listed for $130.

'Will you take $100 cash?'

"No. Why should I?"


----------



## sb47 (Jul 31, 2017)

I have some PA speakers on CL and someone keeps emailing me there phone number as if I'm gonna call them. lol
They first asked do you still have the item? I email back a simple yes and my number. They keep emailing me there number with nothing else attached. Just a number. As if! I finally blocked there emails.


----------



## svk (Jul 31, 2017)

Philbert said:


> It's form of entertainment for some people .
> 
> Philbert



If I had more time and a darker personality I'd probably mess with the people a bit. I try not to add negative karma into the world as there's enough of that already. Honestly someone should teach them a lesson though.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Jul 31, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> I have an MS180 listed for $130.
> 
> 'Will you take $100 cash?'
> 
> "No. Why should I?"


"Cash " as opposed to an IOU?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Jul 31, 2017)

Love the text or email "What's your best price? Without further. If I respond at all, I raise the price. Guys that stupid lowball. No thank you. Then keep sending em all the discount store saw sales for the money they offered. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47 (Jul 31, 2017)

I've been selling firewood for many years. My ads are detailed with a list of prices, types of wood, sizes, pictures and so on.
They say, "I'm looking at your ad for firewood. and follow with every question that is answered in the ad there looking at".
Then it's followed by, "well so and so sells wood for x amount". As if that's gonna make me change my price.
Followed by what's your address? Then they stop me mid sintance and say "wait, I need a pin and paper"

One day I'm gonna snap and go off.
How much?
Are you looking at the ad?
Yes.
Can you read? 
Yes.
What's it say in the f..ing ad?


----------



## Philbert (Jul 31, 2017)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> "Cash " as opposed to an IOU?


I get that too (not that I '_get_ it').

Might make sense when buying a used car, except dealers usually make money off the financing too.

Philbert


----------



## Big_Eddy (Jul 31, 2017)

We sell our wood from a Kijiji ad (and word of mouth)
Simple and straight forward. All hardwood firewood for sale, cut and split. $xxx including free delivery in our local area. We will stack for an additional $30.

I get lots of canned responses - "I'm interested in this item, is it still available" (first canned response on Kijiji list.)
Here's the typical flow.
My response "We have plenty remaining. $xxx a cord. How many cords would you like?"
Them - typically. "1 to start".
Me "Please provide the delivery address and a phone number to contact you"
Them - 123 any street. 
Quick Google check - 
<25km. "Thanks - $xxx a cord delivered, $yyy stacked. Please provide a phone number I can call to schedule a convenient time"
>25km "That's outside our local delivery area of aaa, bbb & ccc. There will be an additional delivery charge of $zz. $xxx a cord delivered, $yyy stacked. Please provide a phone number I can call to schedule a convenient time"
>75km "Unfortunately it would be uneconomical for us to deliver to you. I'm sure there are other firewood vendors closer to you who would be happy to sell you some wood."
Them - "123-343-1234"
Me - "Thanks - I will call to arrange a convenient time to deliver"

In my experience - by being clear with the price in every response, no-one bothers to challenge it. The price is the price. Occasionally someone will ask if there is a discount for multiple cords. There isn't as we can only deliver 1 cord at a time. And they accept that.

The only sales we lose are the ones at the outer edge of our delivery area where we don't really want to go to anyway. Our "delivery upcharge" is reasonable and covers our fuel and maintenance costs - but not the extra time to get there and back.

Oh yeah - don't dump the truck until you see the cash!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Remembered another story from the past. A friend that also was cutting wood at the time was working at the local grocery store and asked me about getting wood for a co-worker. Said she needed wood and if I was interested in helping her as she had a kid or 2 and she would help us. I asked if she had a husband/boyfriend, my friend said, "she has a lazy overweight boyfriend that comes home from 10-12 hour shifts at work and won't do anything else." Told my friend to tell them that the only help I would give them was I would fall the tree, cut it up, then shut off the saw and do nothing as the boyfriend split (by hand) any wood that needed it, then load/unload the truck and stack all the wood himself. My friend never gave me a reply back. I know that there was a kid/kids involved, but if the one parent (if he even was the father) is lazy and looking for a free ride, sorry, they're not getting one from me. However later that year a family that did need wood in a hurry I did help out for no charge.


----------



## sb47 (Jul 31, 2017)

I sometimes get someone that's new rolls in and the first thing they say is there doing a bbq for some kind of benefit.
The next question is always the same.


----------



## kevin j (Jul 31, 2017)

I might've posted this earlier in the thread I haven't read it all but a lot of times the stock form letter responses are automations and people trying to snag your email address. Even with craigslist auto reply thing when you reply to them it does not always keep your email confidential learned that the hard way


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 1, 2017)

Recently I was shopping for a pair of kayaks for the wife and myself. Found one I liked on CL for $150, and the same model, though newer, at Walmart for $164. Emailed the CL seller, including a screen-shot of the Walmart ad, and offered him $125. He responded "you have a valid point" and accepted my offer. Picked up both the next day.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 1, 2017)

kevin j said:


> I might've posted this earlier in the thread I haven't read it all but a lot of times the stock form letter responses are automations and people trying to snag your email address. Even with craigslist auto reply thing when you reply to them it does not always keep your email confidential learned that the hard way




There are ways of going incognito when surfing the web.


----------



## Marine5068 (Aug 1, 2017)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> "Cash " as opposed to an IOU?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Had an old bummy looking guy stop his crappy car to look at a 12' flat-back canoe I had chained to my front tree for sale.
I was only asking $80 (that's what I bought it for)
He looks it over real good and then says,"will you take a cheque"
ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,.......that was my response
I mean really? You're gonna say right to my face that you want to defraud me and rob me when there's a cash machine not 1 minute away.
Go on, take a hike loser....


----------



## sb47 (Aug 1, 2017)

Marine5068 said:


> Had an old bummy looking guy stop his crappy car to look at a 12' flat-back canoe I had chained to my front tree for sale.
> I was only asking $80 (that's what I bought it for)
> He looks it over real good and then says,"will you take a cheque"
> ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,.......that was my response
> ...



Sure I take a check, as long as it's wrapped around a stack of cash.


----------



## svk (Aug 1, 2017)

I took one check at my rummage sale. Lady with about 4 kids and one appeared to have a disability. Her son wanted to buy something and I wasn't going to sell it for the amount of cash he had so she wrote a check. I figured the NSF fees would make it a very expensive item so she wouldn't have offered if it wasn't going to clear.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Aug 2, 2017)

svk said:


> I took one check at my rummage sale. Lady with about 4 kids and one appeared to have a disability. Her son wanted to buy something and I wasn't going to sell it for the amount of cash he had so she wrote a check. I figured the NSF fees would make it a very expensive item so she wouldn't have offered if it wasn't going to clear.



Lesson learned,

Took a check for a cord from a first time customer several years ago. She told me she got my name from another regular customer in her general neighborhood. Upon finishing delivery, she told me she didn't have time to get to the bank, would I take a check, or come back the following day. Single mom, couple of kids, moment of weakness, took the check.

Week later I get a notice from the bank check bounced. Not due to insufficient funds, but rather account was closed. In short she paid me with a check from an old closed account. After several attempts to contact her, I ate the bank fee, contacted the state police and was told this was a civil matter, to contact an attorney or file in small claims. Did neither, took one in the shorts and moved on.

Hope my lesson is of benefit to one of the other firewood sellers on here or lurking.

Take Care


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 2, 2017)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Lesson learned,
> 
> Took a check for a cord from a first time customer several years ago. She told me she got my name from another regular customer in her general neighborhood. Upon finishing delivery, she told me she didn't have time to get to the bank, would I take a check, or come back the following day. Single mom, couple of kids, moment of weakness, took the check.
> 
> ...


Load it back up. She scammed you and how many others. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 2, 2017)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Load it back up. She scammed you and how many others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


If ad or agreement is cash, don't unload without cash in hand

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47 (Aug 2, 2017)

I got one for yall.
Bought a TV at Circuit City one time. Paid cash.
It quit working after only 3 days. I took it back and they were out of stock on that model.
They said they could not refund cash, only as a check. I argued but it didn't do any good. So I took the check and took it strait to the bank it was from just down the street. It bounced. A check from a large corporate company like Circuit City bounced like a rubber ball.
I went back to the store and raised hell in front of the whole store.
I called the police and what do you know, they suddenly found cash to pay me off.
I should have sued there asses off, but who's got time for that.


----------



## Big_Eddy (Aug 3, 2017)

My son plows snow in the winter. Pre-arranged customers, every snowfall automatically - no call-ups. Typically plowing at 0:dark00, so not waking up the customer for payment. Catch them if they are up, or make a weekend trip to those who were sleeping to collect.
One customer refused to pay - said he was away and didn't need it plowed - and how did he know it had actually been plowed?
Next snowfall - plowed his neighbours on both sides and across the street for free and piled it all in his driveway. When he called apologizing and offering to pay both his bill and to get cleared out - my son was "too busy with paying customers".
Small town - everyone heard the story. Two of the neighbours are customers now, but the original guy is on his own

First and last time someone balked at the bill.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 5, 2017)

The worst tactic by far is when people don't try and work you on the price until you show up to deliver the wood. They don't object to the price when ordering, but figure once you've made the trip you'll be more likely to cave on the price. 

Friend of mine had this happen last year, during winter, with someone who was nearly out of wood, and there was snow on the way. Told the guy he better go inside and find another $50 or he wasn't getting any wood. Customer comes back out and my buddy tells him that while he was inside, he got a call from a regular customer, (which was true), and he decided to sell her the load before the storm hit. And he added that she never tried to play games with the price of the wood and wished the guy good luck.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 5, 2017)

spike60 said:


> The worst tactic by far is when people don't try and work you on the price until you show up to deliver the wood. They don't object to the price when ordering, but figure once you've made the trip you'll be more likely to cave on the price.
> 
> Friend of mine had this happen last year, during winter, with someone who was nearly out of wood, and there was snow on the way. Told the guy he better go inside and find another $50 or he wasn't getting any wood. Customer comes back out and my buddy tells him that while he was inside, he got a call from a regular customer, (which was true), and he decided to sell her the load before the storm hit. And he added that she never tried to play games with the price of the wood and wished the guy good luck.



I get those to, well I use to. I quit making deliveries for that reason plus many more. I'm very happy with just pick up sales only.
But even then people will show up and wait till the wood is loaded then say OH I'm a little short. And I say Oh! Your also out of wood and I unload the wood strait away. They can go to the ATM down the street.
Some will say they only have a check and can't put there hand on cash till next week.
I tell them , come back next week then and I'll sell you some wood.
Regulars do get a break from time to time if it's a minimal amount. I'm not gonna sweat a few bucks on a regular customer. Most will remind me they were short there last trip and pay me back there next trip.
If there wanting a 1/4, 1/2 or full cord, I make them pay first before I load them up. Again, unless there a regular, they pay first before getting loaded.

I did do deliveries in the beginning, but there is too much likability and too many things that can waste your time and money.
I also found that many times while making deliveries, someone would be at my yard wanting to pick up wood.
I would lose one sale because I was making another.
I like making them come get it much better and I only lose a few sales a year by only having pick up only.
Deliveries are not a big thing around here. I don't get many request for that. 

Now I did get caught short of money myself the other day. So I know it can happen to everyone, every now and then.
I left the house to go to the feed store.
Put 140 in cash in my pocket and figured that would be plenty.
Well I stopped for gas and at the feed store I got to the counter and was short 20 bucks for what I was buying.
I had my credit card and could have used it. But I simply put back just enough to pay cash.
I think I had 6 pinny's in my pocket when I got home.

But for the most part, I always make sure I can afford it and I have cash in my pocket.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 22, 2017)

spike60 said:


> The worst tactic by far is when people don't try and work you on the price until you show up to deliver the wood. They don't object to the price when ordering, but figure once you've made the trip you'll be more likely to cave on the price.



I've had the reverse experience. Order a cord of wood, advertised at $xxx/cord. When the 3 kids arrived in a big, jacked-up pickup, I walked out with tape measure and calculator. They had .85 cord, so I told them I would pay .85 x the cord price. They complained. I explained that they had set the price and filled the truck. If they had brought me a full cord, I would have paid the full price. They unloaded the truck.


----------



## kevin j (Aug 22, 2017)

What is the ratio of tossed wood to stacked wood?
I.e. When you measured the pickup and got .85 actual cord, how much tossed wood was there? Or was it stacked in truck and you just measured L W H as normal?


----------



## Philbert (Aug 22, 2017)

MrWhoopee said:


> I've had the reverse experience.


Similar event many years ago. A couple of guys, with an overloaded dump truck, on one of the hottest days of the year, going door to door (maybe looking for chimneys that appeared to have a wood burning stove?).

I forget the exact amount, but something like $130 for a cord of seasoned oak, which was a good deal.

ME: "A _full _cord?"

HIM: "Yes."

ME: "Stacked?"

HIM: "Stacked."

ME: "OK"

I staked out an area 4 x 4 x 8 in my yard, while he brought the truck around.

HIM: "What's that?"

ME: "Outline for a full cord."

HIM: "A_ full _cord is only 16 inches by 8 feet!"

ME: "That's a _face_ cord."

HIM: "What you have staked out is a _logger's_ cord!"

Needless to say, I did not end up buying any wood from them, but at least we resolved the differences before he unloaded it. Good to clarify terms.


Philbert


----------



## svk (Aug 22, 2017)

I hate the term "loggers cord" I will correct anyone I hear talking in ricks, loggers cord, etc.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 22, 2017)

svk said:


> I hate the term "loggers cord"


They can call it '_Martha_' for all I care; just as long as we agree on what we are talking about: 128 cubic feet, closely stacked.

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 22, 2017)

I've gotten more than a few requests for a "rick" of bonfire wood. I just say, how many truckloads do you want? When they ask me how much of a "rick" is a truckload, I just say my truck box is 6 ft long with 2x10 sides added on, you can figure it out.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 22, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I've gotten more than a few requests for a "rick" of bonfire wood.



But your name is 'Tim'! (not '_Rick_')

Philbert


----------



## svk (Aug 22, 2017)

Rick, Rack, Rank. Face cord. All unofficial measures.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 22, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Similar event many years ago. A couple of guys, with an overloaded dump truck, on one of the hottest days of the year, going door to door
> 
> HIM: "A_ full _cord is only 16 inches by 8 feet!"
> 
> ...



Fortunately, our here on the left coast, nobody's heard of a face cord. It's illegal to sell wood by the face-cord, rick, truck load, wheel barrow load, peach bin or any other fraudulent unit of measure.


----------



## old guy (Aug 22, 2017)

MrWhoopee said:


> Fortunately, our here on the left coast, nobody's heard of a face cord. It's illegal to sell wood by the face-cord, rick, truck load, wheel barrow load, peach bin or any other fraudulent unit of measure.


So I can't buy 4 chunks to block the wheels on my ol wagon up there on the hillside?


----------



## H-Ranch (Aug 22, 2017)

old guy said:


> So I can't buy 4 chunks to block the wheels on my ol wagon up there on the hillside?


You sure can - it's just that they have to advertise it as and charge you for 1/200 of a full cord.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 22, 2017)

If memory serves the box on my Dodge is around 80-85 cu. ft. without the 10" sides. Since the subject was bonfire/firepit wood, it's whatever is lying around (usually the oddball pieces) loose stacked/heaped into the box of the truck. More often than not even with 1 truckload the person has some wood left over.


----------



## svk (Aug 22, 2017)

I measured it out once. My Chevy short box with a heaped pile of tossed wood yielded 61 CF and with it stacked it yielded 68 CF. So to get a full half cord you need a pretty good heaped pile plus a few extra.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 23, 2017)

68 CF? Celcius or fahrenheit?


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 23, 2017)

I tell lowballers, "Here is what I have. I don't compete with on price." 
Lately everyone wants Oak seasoned two years.
I ask them if they have a wood stove with a catalytic element. 
No, no. It's for the fireplace a few nights a week. 
Really....
I have firewood seasoned one year, and the people I know that burn two year old wood, buy a year ahead.

People find me by word of mouth or web site. 
Either way, it is generally email or text, in which I spell out several terms.

Delivery: unloaded by hand off the back or side of truck, up to 1 1/2 cord per load. Additional amounts, requiring additional trips are separate delivery fees per load.
Stacking: I do not offer stacking services when delivering.
Cord: A quantity of firewood when tightly stacked equal to 128 cu. ft., typically 4' x 4' x 8' 
Seasoning: Oak, cut/split, seasoned one year.
And I invite them to come and look at what they would be getting, if they would like to. (half do/half don't)


----------



## dave_dj1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Well you know...it's sites like this that come up when they search the googlefoo for firewood. It tells them they need only 2 year old red oak that was stacked in a Holtzenhaus in a sunny field in near perfect wind conditions. LOL


----------



## gary courtney (Aug 24, 2017)

had customer tell me he could buy a water heater for $200 ! Told him to go buy and he said they were out of stock! I told him I can sell him one for $150 when I am out of them!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 24, 2017)

Courtney, you made me laugh....
When you tell someone in person that you don't stack, like when the person that contacted you isn't home for the delivery and the spouse comes out and say just put it over there on the far end of the porch, they look at you like "I'm not doing all that work!" but they think you will. That makes me laugh too.


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> 68 CF? Celcius or fahrenheit?


CF=cubic feet


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 24, 2017)

Just screwing with ya... But there really is a lot of stuff I don't know.
Edit: I had to look up how to spell celsius and fah-ren-heit.
Edit: See, I got it wrong. Celcius
Edit: I guessed wrong about the weather too and the SS got rained on again.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 24, 2017)

svk said:


> I hate the term "loggers cord" I will correct anyone I hear talking in ricks, loggers cord, etc.


Yeah, same old horse. I understand that in some parts of the country all those terms make sense to somebody. When the term "face cord" first started to be used around here, most people were still using big fireplaces, and wood was cut close to 24", so a face was half a cord. I delivered in an F600, 12' bed with 6' sides. A couple times a year I'd dump a cord and the customer would yell, "I only ordered 1 cord". Most of the people using the term "face" were selling a half cord at full cord prices. All of the legitimate firewood guys used 1/4, 1/2, and full cord. So, the term that was first used around here by schisters, has always left a bad taste in my mouth, Joe.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 24, 2017)

In my neighborhood most every one is stuck on stupid. Numerous times people have ordered wood and find out how they were ripped off time and time again. Most of the time when I deliver to some one new tell me they only wanted one cord not two. Most guys I see with a pickup and side boards tell their customers that this is more than a cord because of how high it is* PILED. *My customers are usually repeat only because they get what they pay for. Most of the time I have to tell callers that I only delver to previous customers and not new. I have seen many time guys with a saw and a pickup scrounge wood then sell junk stuff that I throw away for $800 to $1000 by selling 1/8 a cord for a cord. The other point I have are callers who tell me that they can buy cords of Oak for $250 so why do I charge so much. They I ask them why are you calling me? It still does not matter because I am almost always sold out. Thanks


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 24, 2017)

Seems every new client conversation starts with seasoning, and the definition of 'a cord of firewood'.
And they ask if I have a moisture meter, and moisture content reading. Which I don't.
They are welcome to bring one.
When they stick it in the end of a split they are impressed, until I tell them that's a false reading, and I need to cut the sample in half so they can read it there.
That's when these clowns say if I buy three cord will you cut a deal on price.
I don't, but I should tell them it is half price in February, if there is any left...
Today it is full price, for a full cord.
It is true, people have been burnt over and over, so I don't blame them...until it comes to price.


----------



## muddstopper (Aug 24, 2017)

I saw a ad on facebook last winter, Firewood, $75 cord, seasoned, delivered and stacked. I called them up and asked how many cord do you have, answer was, My husband is cutting everyday. I say ok, I'll take 10 cord as soon as you can deliver. She was delighted to get such a big order, but I knew she didnt know what a cord was. I asked her what size truck would they be delivering with and she said a 3/4 ford. OK, how much do you haul at a load. She said she could get a full cord per load. Really, does your truck have side boards that reach above the cab of the truck. NO, but we round it up pretty good. I said ok, so it will take you about 20 trips to haul my 10 cords. I had her totally confused and so she said let me have my husband call you back. OK, but just so you know, I know what a full cord of wood is and I expect 10 full cords not 10 pickup truck loads. Husband never calls, but their facebook ad did change to pickup load instead of cord. Actually, the $75 per load was a pretty good deal, considering what others are selling wood for, but you dont cut seasoned wood every day. I also didnt need any wood, but would have bought it anyways at $75 per cord.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 24, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> I saw a ad on facebook last winter, Firewood, $75 cord, seasoned, delivered and stacked. I called them up and asked how many cord do you have, answer was, My husband is cutting everyday. I say ok, I'll take 10 cord as soon as you can deliver. She was delighted to get such a big order, but I knew she didnt know what a cord was. I asked her what size truck would they be delivering with and she said a 3/4 ford. OK, how much do you haul at a load. She said she could get a full cord per load. Really, does your truck have side boards that reach above the cab of the truck. NO, but we round it up pretty good. I said ok, so it will take you about 20 trips to haul my 10 cords. I had her totally confused and so she said let me have my husband call you back. OK, but just so you know, I know what a full cord of wood is and I expect 10 full cords not 10 pickup truck loads. Husband never calls, but their facebook ad did change to pickup load instead of cord. Actually, the $75 per load was a pretty good deal, considering what others are selling wood for, but you dont cut seasoned wood every day. I also didnt need any wood, but would have bought it anyways at $75 per cord.



He may be like me. I do cut seasoned wood most days. I get loads in at a time and I cut it in rounds and stack the rounds till I can split them. Sometimes I leave it in log form till I'm ready to cut and split. So yes I do have seasoned wood that is not cut or split to work with.
I have about 40 cords in log form, waiting to make firewood.
I started leaving most of my inventory in log form. If I get audited, I can't be taxed on log wood until it's split into firewood. I only keep about a dozen cords split at any one time. Down here in this heat, a 16'' log will season in a year easy. 
$75 for a full truck load stacked is not a bad price. Most pickups can hold a half cord stacked. That's only 150 a cord. Pretty cheap.
If he is cheaper, It would be worth the drive over and look at what he had to offer.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 24, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> I saw a ad on facebook last winter, Firewood, $75 cord, seasoned, delivered and stacked. I called them up and asked how many cord do you have, answer was, My husband is cutting everyday. I say ok, I'll take 10 cord as soon as you can deliver. She was delighted to get such a big order, but I knew she didnt know what a cord was. I asked her what size truck would they be delivering with and she said a 3/4 ford. OK, how much do you haul at a load. She said she could get a full cord per load. Really, does your truck have side boards that reach above the cab of the truck. NO, but we round it up pretty good. I said ok, so it will take you about 20 trips to haul my 10 cords. I had her totally confused and so she said let me have my husband call you back. OK, but just so you know, I know what a full cord of wood is and I expect 10 full cords not 10 pickup truck loads. Husband never calls, but their facebook ad did change to pickup load instead of cord. Actually, the $75 per load was a pretty good deal, considering what others are selling wood for, but you dont cut seasoned wood every day. I also didnt need any wood, but would have bought it anyways at $75 per cord.



Mud it sounds like your firewood suppliers are from the same place as those in my neighborhood. Often I see folks with out side boards piled high in some cases a small size pickup with a big sign $200 for a cord and this is it. My F250 with side boards hauls a comfortable cord and half in rounds. I tried using a trailer too, but the setup nearly ran me off the mountain so its a pick up load at a time. ThanksView attachment 598234


----------



## Roger2561 (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't sell firewood but I used to mow fields and till garden plots for people. Due to physical problems I can no longer do that type of work. When they inquired about price I told them it's $45.00/hour me, I operate the equipment. Usually it's those people who have money to burn who complain the most about the price. If they stated it seems high I always gave them the names and numbers of my competitors. More often than not, they'd call back within a week asking when I can mow their field or till their garden plot for them.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 25, 2017)

I've only seen firewood advertised as a pickup load around here. Most often 150 or 200 per load.

I gather none have a clue as to what a cord even is.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 25, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> Yeah, same old horse. I understand that in some parts of the country all those terms make sense to somebody. When the term "face cord" first started to be used around here, most people were still using big fireplaces, and wood was cut close to 24", so a face was half a cord. I delivered in an F600, 12' bed with 6' sides. A couple times a year I'd dump a cord and the customer would yell, "I only ordered 1 cord". Most of the people using the term "face" were selling a half cord at full cord prices. All of the legitimate firewood guys used 1/4, 1/2, and full cord. So, the term that was first used around here by schisters, has always left a bad taste in my mouth, Joe.



You're 100% right. In fact the regional nature of all of those non-standard and ill defined terms is what makes it hard for all of us to have a discussion with each other cause we're from all over the map ourselves. Loggers cord, rick and rank are not used at all around here.

Face cord is the non standard term in wide use around here. Clearly understood to be a 4x8 stack of 16"-18" wood. That's a 3rd of a cord at 16" wood, and a little better at 18" wood. But that aspect is not as clearly understood, as you will get different answers to the question, "How many face cords to a cord?" Many will say 3, but some will say 2.

The other factor adding to the confusion is when dealing with wood lengths that are not evenly divisible into 48. 16" is easy as 3 4x8 stacks is exactly one cord of wood. But 3 stacks of 18" wood results in a cord that is 6" "deeper" when stacked, and therefore that cord only needs to stand 3.5 FT high when stacked. Some folks see this and think they have been shorted, when they in fact have not.

I know one seller who racks his wood before delivery in rack he made that has a rope he strings across the top and raises it or lowers it to provide an honest cord for whatever wood length the customer wanted. He's one of the few guys in the area who will mess with custom lengths, so it's the only way he can be sure of what quantity he is selling.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 26, 2017)

I bumped into a recent customer this past week. She said I own you money. She stacked the cord and a half I delivered and it filled five 1/3 cord racks I gave her. That's 1/2 of a 1/3 cord rack too much.
2' x 8' x 1.33 (16") = 21.28 divided by six pallets (1 1/2 cord)equals 3.55cubic feet too much per pallet. (4.73 3/4 cu. ft. bundles)
Close enough for me. I'm happy!
Better a little too much than too little.
When I saw her I was actually on a narrow road and I pulled the truck over to let someone by me, and it turned out to be her. 
I told her that the cord and a half on the truck was going to her neighbor. Thank you very much!


----------



## Marine5068 (Aug 30, 2017)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Lesson learned,
> 
> Took a check for a cord from a first time customer several years ago. She told me she got my name from another regular customer in her general neighborhood. Upon finishing delivery, she told me she didn't have time to get to the bank, would I take a check, or come back the following day. Single mom, couple of kids, moment of weakness, took the check.
> 
> ...


Cash is king. No cheques ever.


----------



## muddstopper (Aug 30, 2017)

Way to many times I have had people tell me their 3/4 or 1 ton pickup will hold a cord of wood, or I they can stack 1 1/2 cord on the truck because they have side boards. Aint going to happen. A regular cab, long wheel base truck will have a bed that is 8ft long with the tailgate closed. Normal width between the wheel wells is 4ft wide, just wide enough to slide a 4x8 sheet of plywood and lay flat in the bed. To get a cord of wood in the truck, it would have to be stacked 4 ft high, which is way above the cab of the truck. Even packing the extra area around the wheel wells with wood, the wood would have to be stacked to the top of the truck cab in order to measure a full cord. If a truck pulls into my driveway, with side boards that reach to the top of the truck cab, I then might take their word for hauling a cord per load. At least they are trying to haul a cord, but dont throw on 12" or 16" or even 2ft tall side boards and round out a load and call it a cord, because it aint. Even if you dont subtract the area of the wheel wells and hauled 6ft lenghts, your 1 1/2 cord loads will have to reach way above the cab to be a true 1 1/2 cords. 

My dump trailer is 6x10 and has 2ft side boards. Bigger than a pickup truck bed and wood stacked tight to the top of the side boards is 120cuft. That is 8cuft less than a cord. With good rounding stacked, I can haul a full cord and thats over 5000lbs, closer to 6000lbs, not counting trailer weight, behind a 1/2ton pickup. Flat landers might get away with such loads, but I am not a big fan of such loads in my area. I already know that there are driveways around here my truck cant pull such loads up.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 30, 2017)

Actually I haul 1 1/2 cords of wood in my 3/4 ton F250 very often. Most often I haul one row of Oak and the rest in Pine. I do not think that I could safely haul a full pick up load full of Oak. Oak depending on some variable factors will weigh 6,000 to 8,000 lbs. So could end up at 10,000 lbs on my bed. Pine on the other hand will top off at 5,000 lbs a cord. Olive on the other hand will come in at close to 10,000 lbs a cord. So when hauling a full load of rounds after splitting it comes out to a full measured cord and a half. My goal is to keep my loads around 8,000 lbs which is plenty for my road. I usually stack about 6 to 10'' above the cab and try not to haul any equipment or saws too. Thanks


----------



## muddstopper (Aug 30, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Actually I haul 1 1/2 cords of wood in my 3/4 ton F250 very often. Most often I haul one row of Oak and the rest in Pine. I do not think that I could safely haul a full pick up load full of Oak. Oak depending on some variable factors will weigh 6,000 to 8,000 lbs. So could end up at 10,000 lbs on my bed. Pine on the other hand will top off at 5,000 lbs a cord. Olive on the other hand will come in at close to 10,000 lbs a cord. So when hauling a full load of rounds after splitting it comes out to a full measured cord and a half. My goal is to keep my loads around 8,000 lbs which is plenty for my road. I usually stack about 6 to 10'' above the cab and try not to haul any equipment or saws too. Thanks


 Ted not saying you cant, just that most dont. They call it a cord or cord and a half when really it is closer to a half cord. If they a selling a cord of wood in a long wheel base truck and it dont have side boards reaching above the cab, and the wood aint stacked to the top, then they aint selling a cord.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 30, 2017)

Mud you know that no matter what MOST folks will find a way to make sure that you do not receive what you think you are paying for. Most of the time when driving through town there are a couple of guys sitting besides their import or compact pick up loosely piled in their bed with out side boards $90. To make it worse 90% Cedar with maybe 5 pieces of Oak. Good deal for somebody. Thanks


----------



## unclemoustache (Aug 30, 2017)

There's a sign-making company in St. Louis that also sells firewood. They have anybody bringing in anything, as long as it's split. He doesn't care if it's fresh off the tree or what species. The sellers dump it all into a huge pile in his lot. He prices it out by the stack. 2x2, 2x4, 4x4. High prices on each, and he sells out every year. He does virtually no work and rakes in the money. Really I can't blame him for his saavy.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 31, 2017)

kevin j said:


> What is the ratio of tossed wood to stacked wood?
> I.e. When you measured the pickup and got .85 actual cord, how much tossed wood was there? Or was it stacked in truck and you just measured L W H as normal?


It was stacked. I would have sent them down the road if it had been thrown.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 1, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> Way to many times I have had people tell me their 3/4 or 1 ton pickup will hold a cord of wood, or I they can stack 1 1/2 cord on the truck because they have side boards. Aint going to happen. A regular cab, long wheel base truck will have a bed that is 8ft long with the tailgate closed. Normal width between the wheel wells is 4ft wide, just wide enough to slide a 4x8 sheet of plywood and lay flat in the bed. To get a cord of wood in the truck, it would have to be stacked 4 ft high, which is way above the cab of the truck. Even packing the extra area around the wheel wells with wood, the wood would have to be stacked to the top of the truck cab in order to measure a full cord. If a truck pulls into my driveway, with side boards that reach to the top of the truck cab, I then might take their word for hauling a cord per load. At least they are trying to haul a cord, but dont throw on 12" or 16" or even 2ft tall side boards and round out a load and call it a cord, because it aint. Even if you dont subtract the area of the wheel wells and hauled 6ft lenghts, your 1 1/2 cord loads will have to reach way above the cab to be a true 1 1/2 cords.
> 
> My dump trailer is 6x10 and has 2ft side boards. Bigger than a pickup truck bed and wood stacked tight to the top of the side boards is 120cuft. That is 8cuft less than a cord. With good rounding stacked, I can haul a full cord and thats over 5000lbs, closer to 6000lbs, not counting trailer weight, behind a 1/2ton pickup. Flat landers might get away with such loads, but I am not a big fan of such loads in my area. I already know that there are driveways around here my truck cant pull such loads up.


I've posted this before, but, it's worth repeating cause it's kind of funny. When I was in high school, most of my farmer friends sold wood in the winter. Most of them called a 3/4 ton load a cord. Being in the tree business, I knew what a cord was. I'd call them on their load, and they would say,"man, that's a lot of wood and a lot of hard work, close enough for me". Then I had one friend, with an F250. He made two frames of 1X1 angle with 3/4 ply. He'd lean one against the back of the cab and slide the other inside the tailgate, and stack the wood down the middle of the truck. We cut our wood at 24" back then so two rows was a perfect cord, no arguments or complaints. Sure did look odd running down the road, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 2, 2017)

Oops, I left out the part that the frames were 4'X4', but I guess you figured that out, Joe.


----------

